# E-bike battery, EV battery, E-moto battery



## joolee (Oct 16, 2010)

JooLee Battery is a professional manufacturer of LiFePo4 battery use to e-bike, power tools, toys, aircraft, Auto car, Bus, Scooter and so on. 5Ah to 1500Ah of the capacity and 3V to 550V of the Voltage. Delivery time is short ,good quality and low price, our company also can be customized according to customer's different needs. And we can provide OEM and ODM service at the same time. For more informations, please visit: http://www.jooleebattery.com
12V,5Ah/10Ah/20Ah/30Ah/40Ah/50Ah/100Ah/150Ah
24V,5Ah/10Ah/20Ah/30Ah/40Ah/50Ah/100Ah/150Ah
36V,5Ah/10Ah/20Ah/30Ah/40Ah/50Ah/100Ah/150Ah
48V,5Ah/10Ah/20Ah/30Ah/40Ah/50Ah/100Ah/150Ah
72V,5Ah/10Ah/20Ah/30Ah/40Ah/50Ah/100Ah/150Ah


----------

